# HD receiver policy question



## pstineme (May 14, 2004)

I'm considering switching to Dish. I'd like to get the new 622 receiver. If after a period of time I decide that I'm unhappy with the HD programming, would Dish allow me to drop the HD package? If I did, would they make me switch to a different receiver, even though I paid the lease upgrade fee? Would I still be able to use the OTA to watch and record my locals in HD? Basically I'm not sold on Dish's HD but would like to watch/record off-air HD programming and receive the digital local weather programming.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I think so. I know with the 942 (the current HD DVR) if you are leasing you must keep the HD pack.


----------



## pstineme (May 14, 2004)

Ok. Maybe I'll stick with cable then.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

pstineme said:


> Ok. Maybe I'll stick with cable then.


You could also call Dish after Feb 1st and see what they have to say once the ViP622 has officially been launched, at least that's the current date I believe.

Please don't take what I'm saying as gospel truth... but I believe I have seen posts regarding Dish's new pricing options that imply you *might* be able to drop HD satellite programming if you are willing to pay a fee to do so. If true, you could pay $20 for the HD package OR perhaps pay $5-$6 or something to not have the package.

In some ways I look at this like my phone service was until a few years ago. Even though I did not make any long distance calls, I was required to either pick a long distance carrier and pay whatever their minimum fee was OR pay BellSouth for me not to have a long distance carrier! But once BellSouth started having their own long distance service, and it has no minimum charge per month for the basic rate, I was able to pick that without penalty.

Perhaps Dish is looking to move into the pay-to-not-have service mode?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Perhaps Dish is looking to move into the pay-to-not-have service mode?


They would certainly rather have their new boxes in homes that pay $19.99 for DishHD than homes than don't - perhaps if there were plenty to go around that would change?

One thing to note is that HD locals are included with the SD locals package. You can sign up for $99.99 DishHD Platnum and not get HD or SD locals via satellite, or pay $104.99 and get the locals available for your area. With this "$6 if you don't subscribe to DishHD" customers would pay $95.99 and get their HD locals via satellite (where available).

(The math works out differently on the lower packages - a $14 difference between with and w/o DishHD.)

OTA digital locals are included regardless (and would be a major reason why someone would want a ViP receiver without the DishHD service - the integrated tuner).

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> They would certainly rather have their new boxes in homes that pay $19.99 for DishHD than homes than don't - perhaps if there were plenty to go around that would change?
> 
> One thing to note is that HD locals are included with the SD locals package. You can sign up for $99.99 DishHD Platnum and not get HD or SD locals via satellite, or pay $104.99 and get the locals available for your area. With this "$6 if you don't subscribe to DishHD" customers would pay $95.99 and get their HD locals via satellite (where available).
> 
> ...


I know for myself, part of why I got my HD receiver with Dish was because I wanted the satellite HD in addition to the OTA... otherwise I would have bought an HDTV with a digital tuner several years ago OR a separate OTA digital tuner. I weighed the options and figured that money was better spent towards the Dish receiver.

I do find I watch more OTA since primetime and many sporting events OTA are in HD... but I do find the current HD channels worthwhile to have, and am looking forward to at least a couple of the new ones coming soon... so personally I am find with having to subscribe to the HD satellite channels as part of the lease deal.

But I do think it is good if they have some kind of option available to other customers, at least when the quantity of receivers is up enough that they can make sure everyone who wants/needs one can have it installed.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

In regards to the OTA antenna... I know there is one that can be placed on the top of the dish. Is this something that can be done during Dish HD install or do I have to do it myself?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

liferules said:


> In regards to the OTA antenna... I know there is one that can be placed on the top of the dish. Is this something that can be done during Dish HD install or do I have to do it myself?


Do it yourself. In general the clip-ons are not that great. Make sure an indoor antenna will not work first. Namely, some made by Radio Shack and also the Silver Sensor. I actually have 2 SSs connected with a splitter, on top of a DVD/CD rack.
I get 6 digital channels (5 networks + 1 ind.) I never have to adjust anything.
Location is everything.

Best OTA info is here:

www.antennaweb.org

But again, try an indoor antenna first. If I had followed their advice to the letter, it would have cost me a lot more money and trouble. But of course, others have no choice to receive all the locals they want but to erect an outdoor antenna.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

hdaddikt said:


> Do it yourself. In general the clip-ons are not that great. Make sure an indoor antenna will not work first. Namely, some made by Radio Shack and also the Silver Sensor.


Thanks for the info. It suggests rooftop for me, but I've tried OTA inside the house with fairly good reception of most stations...I just didn't know where to plug in the antenna... guess I'll read up on it more prior to the release of the 622.

Thanks again.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

liferules said:


> Thanks for the info. It suggests rooftop for me, but I've tried OTA inside the house with fairly good reception of most stations...I just didn't know where to plug in the antenna... guess I'll read up on it more prior to the release of the 622.
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem, good luck with that. Actually, I do have neighbors using clip-ons and they say they work ok. The problem is they are only pointed to the same direction of the dish (reception s/b the same at 180 deg from that direction also..). So it's really a crap-shoot what you will get or how good it is. Besides, I don't think these folks are too fussy.


----------

